# INTP with strange cognitive functions?



## zpsych (Jan 28, 2015)

Lately, I have found myself very confused about my cognitive functions in relation to my personality type..

In particular, I'm baffled on how Ni, a shadow function of my breed, would be my most developed?
I find that I relate very much to both the Ne and Ni descriptions. I remember reading a couple of analogies on them; I'm only writing this straight out of memory, but it went something like this: Ne would be like drawing a leaf; then drawing branches sprouting outwards, forming a whole tree of expanded possibilities, adding the landscape, building plants out of the ground. That is their imagination--but Ni, on the other hand, would be the one to realize that underneath the tree, is a magnificent gem hidden behind the soil.

I have found that I use Ne very heavily when I am socializing, drawing, writing, ect. But.. I frequently have "aha!" moments where I knew the answer, and it is like that magnificent gem that was hiding from plain sight. I analyze people (in far away sight in public just because psychology/human behavior is interesting to me, I might add) just to come to these aha moments where I knew they were going to react the exact way that they do.. my internal thoughts tend to use Ni very frequently; usually when I am being more analytical, but I use Ne for everything creative. Is it even possible to use both so frequently simultaneously?
The questions on the test that affiliated with intuition mentioned having unexplainable insights, reality being possibilities ready to unfold, ect.. maybe relating to both of those so well is either Ne or Ni wearing a mask as the other. I tend to score, on spatial tests, in the gifted range, and typically my imagination is one object forming into another in different ways, and the angle of a moving object switching around.. Well, like this test said, it's not necessarily explainable. 

These all just seem a bit off for an INTP, but I've always been sure than I am an INTP, as I've done a good amount of research, reflecting, and testing on it, always reaching to the conclusion of INTP.
Might I mention that I have major depressive disorder and ADHD, and I am in the middle of school right now, which makes me feel very worn out--do you think this could effect it?

Feel free to add anything about any of this. I want a different point of view than mine, as I find this can help me gain insight I probably couldn't have reached.


----------



## Twisted Mind (Aug 28, 2014)

I can relate to a lot of what you are saying, and I have ADHD too.
Could it be that INTPs with ADHD go crazy with their intuition and thereby develop it extraordinarily?

I mean, ESTPs with ADHD would obviously seek out to stimulate their senses even more so than usual.
INTPs are not much into sensational experiences, and as I experience it the ADHD directs my hyperactivity inwards and indeed forces the use of intuition.
Sometimes it feels like an inner hurricane of intuition and ideas and I even experience dopamine releasing in my body when this happens. To reach this state the ideas needs to be bigger, better and more complex - and the only way to make that happen would theoretically be to take my intuition to higher levels.
I realize this sounds crazy haha, but do you experience this too?


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

zpsych said:


> Lately, I have found myself very confused about my cognitive functions in relation to my personality type..
> 
> In particular, I'm baffled on how Ni, a shadow function of my breed, would be my most developed?
> I find that I relate very much to both the Ne and Ni descriptions. I remember reading a couple of analogies on them; I'm only writing this straight out of memory, but it went something like this: Ne would be like drawing a leaf; then drawing branches sprouting outwards, forming a whole tree of expanded possibilities, adding the landscape, building plants out of the ground. That is their imagination--but Ni, on the other hand, would be the one to realize that underneath the tree, is a magnificent gem hidden behind the soil.
> ...


I can relate this. I most definitely a dominantly Ne user but I also experience insights that are mentioned by Ni users. Well Ni is supposed to be in my critical parent role, I don't know how this affects me though, having it high right after my Ne that is.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I think you might be an (unhealthy) INFJ. Or an ENTP. Just guesses though.


----------



## zpsych (Jan 28, 2015)

Twisted Mind said:


> I can relate to a lot of what you are saying, and I have ADHD too.
> Could it be that INTPs with ADHD go crazy with their intuition and thereby develop it extraordinarily?
> 
> I mean, ESTPs with ADHD would obviously seek out to stimulate their senses even more so than usual.
> ...


I love that theory, that actually seems like it could very much be probable--I do very much experience ADHD in the realms of my intuition. There are certain points where I will randomly get a burst of energy, and suddenly have these strange lines of concepts linked together and usually at this point I am filling my notebook with the universe. I like how you called it an inner hurricane, that's exactly what it's like. I also get releases of dopamine.. it feels like snorting a line of coke and then suddenly being filled with the understanding of quantum physics, lol. I certainly do tend to take my intuition at higher levels at times. I also draw when I'm feeling this, and write--which I use heightened intuition for. Wonder if ADHD could be an advantage to Ns sometimes..


----------



## zpsych (Jan 28, 2015)

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> I think you might be an (unhealthy) INFJ. Or an ENTP. Just guesses though.


Could be true.. I seemed a lot more of an extrovert as a kid, and used Fe and Fi heavily, I have always seemed like I used N a lot as well. I started developing as an INTP in elementary because I couldn't relate to any of my peers and so, turned inwards. I think I may have been born a different personality type.. considering major depression and tendency for high neuroticism, you might be right.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

I've heard that very healthy Ne can seem like Ni sometimes when combined with a healthy aux/dom function. I'm not sure though. Otherwise I'd also look into you possibly being a different type.

On a similar note, my sister is most definitely an ESFP and I got her to take the same quiz as you yesterday. Her Ne was in place of her aux which I found very strange while her Fi and Ni were very far down the bottom.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Ocean Eyes said:


> I've heard that very healthy Ne can seem like Ni sometimes when combined with a healthy aux/dom function.


hmm?

I feel like perhaps intuition is one anyway, I totally understand the extroverted introverted function difference but I have never heard a specific case of Ni experience that I haven't experienced. Many INFPs report insights similar to ones talked in INFJ forums as Ni and psychic moments. Maybe it is a whole, intuition. I sometimes feel like my Ni is butchering my Ne though, convincing myself to let go of a million ideas because they wouldn't work, they require too much effort. 

Ni-Ti loop however I think that is what INFJs talk about. It feels like we might have Ni that gives us uncanny insight but we will never make it our god with Ti.

They are very characteristically different though, pats Ne*


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

@nichya, maybe these will help give a better understanding:

Intuition:



> 35. INTUITION (L. intueri, ‘*to look at or into*’). I regard intuition as a basic psychological function (q.v.). It is the function that mediates perceptions in an unconscious way. Everything, whether outer or inner objects or their relationships, can be the focus of this perception. The peculiarity of intuition is that it is neither sense perception, nor feeling, nor intellectual inference, although it may also appear in these forms. *In intuition a content presents itself whole and complete, without our being able to explain or discover how this content came into existence. Intuition is a kind of instinctive apprehension, no matter of what contents.* Like sensation (q.v.), it is an irrational (q.v.) function of perception. As with sensation, its contents have the character of being “given,” in contrast to the “derived” or “produced” character of thinking and feeling (qq.v.) contents. Intuitive knowledge possesses an intrinsic certainty and conviction, which enabled Spinoza (and Bergson) to uphold the scientia intuitiva as the highest form of knowledge. Intuition shares this quality with sensation (q.v.), whose certainty rests on its physical foundation. *The certainty of intuition rests equally on a definite state of psychic “alertness” of whose origin the subject is unconscious. *
> 
> [771] *intuition may be subjective or objective: the first is a perception of unconscious psychic data originating in the subject, the second is a perception of data dependent on subliminal perceptions of the object and on the feelings and thoughts they evoke*. We may also distinguish concrete and abstract forms of intuition, according to the degree of participation on the part of sensation. *Concrete intuition mediates perceptions concerned with the actuality of things, abstract intuition mediates perceptions of ideational connections*.





> Everyone whose general attitude (q.v.) is oriented by intuition belongs to the intuitive type (q.v.). 68 *Introverted and extraverted intuitives may be distinguished according to whether intuition is directed inwards, to the inner vision, or outwards, to action and achievement.* In abnormal cases intuition is in large measure fused together with the contents of the collective unconscious (q.v.) and determined by them, and this may make the intuitive type appear extremely irrational and beyond comprehension.





> We can distinguish between active and passive fantasy. *Active fantasies are the product of intuition (q.v.), i.e., they are evoked by an attitude (q.v.) directed to the perception of unconscious contents, as a result of which the libido (q.v.) immediately invests all the elements emerging from the unconscious and, by association with parallel material, brings them into clear focus in visual form.* Passive fantasies appear in visual form at the outset, neither preceded nor accompanied by intuitive expectation, the attitude of the subject being wholly passive. Such fantasies belong to the category of psychic automatisms (Janet).





> .*Active fantasies, on the other hand, owe their existence not so much to this unconscious process as to a conscious propensity to assimilate hints or fragments of lightly-toned unconscious complexes and, by associating them with parallel elements, to elaborate them in clearly visual form.* It is not necessarily a question of a dissociated psychic state, but rather of a positive participation of consciousness.


Ne:



> .Just as extraverted sensation strives to reach the highest pitch of actuality, because this alone can give the appearance of a full life, *so intuition tries to apprehend the widest range of possibilities, since only through envisioning possibilities is intuition fully satisfied.* It seeks to discover what possibilities the objective situation holds in store; hence, as a subordinate function (i.e., when not in the position of priority), it is the auxiliary that automatically comes into play when no other function can find a way out of a hopelessly blocked situation. When it is the dominant function, every ordinary situation in life seems like a locked room which intuition has to open. It is constantly seeking *fresh outlets and new possibilities in external life.* In a very short time every existing situation becomes a prison for the intuitive, a chain that has to be broken. For a time objects appear to have an exaggerated value, if they should serve to bring about a solution, a deliverance, or lead to the discovery of a new possibility. Yet no sooner have they served their purpose as stepping-stones or bridges than they lose their value altogether and are discarded as burdensome appendages. Facts are acknowledged only if they open new possibilities of advancing beyond them and delivering the individual from their power. Nascent possibilities are compelling motives from which intuition cannot escape and to which all else must be sacrificed.


Ni:



> .Like sensation, intuition has its subjective factor, which is suppressed as much as possible in the extraverted attitude but is the decisive factor in the intuition of the introvert. Although his intuition may be stimulated by external objects, it does not concern itself with external possibilities but with what the external object has released within him. Whereas introverted sensation is mainly restricted to the perception, via the unconscious, of the phenomena of innervation and is arrested there, introverted intuition suppresses this side of the subjective factor and perceives the image that caused the innervation. Supposing, for instance, a man is overtaken by an attack of psychogenic vertigo. Sensation is arrested by the peculiar nature of this disturbance of innervation, perceiving all its qualities, its intensity, its course, how it arose and how it passed, but not advancing beyond that to its content, to the thing that caused the disturbance. Intuition, on the other hand, receives from sensation only the impetus to its own immediate activity; it peers behind the scenes, quickly perceiving the inner image that gave rise to this particular form of expression— the attack of vertigo. It sees the image of a tottering man pierced through the heart by an arrow. This image fascinates the intuitive activity; it is arrested by it, and seeks to explore every detail of it. It holds fast to the vision, observing with the liveliest interest how the picture changes, unfolds, and finally fades.
> 
> [657] In this way introverted intuition perceives all the background processes of consciousness with almost the same distinctness as extraverted sensation registers external objects. For intuition, therefore, unconscious images acquire the dignity of things. But, because intuition excludes the co-operation of sensation, it obtains little or no knowledge of the disturbances of innervation or of the physical effects produced by the unconscious images. The images appear as though detached from the subject, as though existing in themselves without any relation to him. Consequently, in the above-mentioned example, the introverted intuitive, if attacked by vertigo, would never imagine that the image he perceived might in some way refer to himself. To a judging type this naturally seems almost inconceivable, but it is none the less a fact which I have often come across in my dealings with intuitives.





> Like sensation, intuition has its subjective factor, which is suppressed as much as possible in the extraverted attitude but is the decisive factor in the intuition of the introvert. Although his intuition may be stimulated by external objects, it does not concern itself with external possibilities but with what the external object has released within him. Whereas introverted sensation is mainly restricted to the perception, via the unconscious, of the phenomena of innervation and is arrested there, introverted intuition suppresses this side of the subjective factor and perceives the image that caused the innervation. Supposing, for instance, a man is overtaken by an attack of psychogenic vertigo. Sensation is arrested by the peculiar nature of this disturbance of innervation, perceiving all its qualities, its intensity, its course, how it arose and how it passed, but not advancing beyond that to its content, to the thing that caused the disturbance. Intuition, on the other hand, receives from sensation only the impetus to its own immediate activity; it peers behind the scenes, *quickly perceiving the inner image that gave rise to this particular form of expression— the attack of vertigo*. *It sees the image of a tottering man pierced through the heart by an arrow. This image fascinates the intuitive activity; it is arrested by it, and seeks to explore every detail of it. It holds fast to the vision, observing with the liveliest interest how the picture changes, unfolds, and finally fades. *
> 
> [657] In this way introverted intuition perceives all the background processes of consciousness with almost the same distinctness as extraverted sensation registers external objects. For intuition, therefore, unconscious images acquire the dignity of things. But, because intuition excludes the co-operation of sensation, it obtains little or no knowledge of the disturbances of innervation or of the physical effects produced by the unconscious images. *The images appear as though detached from the subject, as though existing in themselves without any relation to him*. Consequently, in the above-mentioned example, the introverted intuitive, if attacked by vertigo, would never imagine that the image he perceived might in some way refer to himself. To a judging type this naturally seems almost inconceivable, but it is none the less a fact which I have often come across in my dealings with intuitives.


Comparison:



> *The remarkable indifference of the extraverted intuitive to external objects is shared by the introverted intuitive in relation to inner objects. *Just as the extraverted intuitive is continually scenting out new possibilities, which he pursues with equal unconcern for his own welfare and for that of others, pressing on quite heedless of human considerations and tearing down what has just been built in his everlasting search for change, so the introverted intuitive moves from image to image, chasing after every possibility in the teeming womb of the unconscious, without establishing any connection between them and himself.


Hopefully this helps clarify the difference between the two.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you @Shadow Logic, definitely a good read making them more clearly distinctive in my head. Unquestionably I use Ne, also it is very strong. The text you have shared makes it very clear, for example I never experience this:

"quickly perceiving the inner image that gave rise to this particular form of expression— the attack of vertigo. It sees the image of a tottering man pierced through the heart by an arrow. This image fascinates the intuitive activity; it is arrested by it, and seeks to explore every detail of it. It holds fast to the vision, observing with the liveliest interest how the picture changes, unfolds, and finally fades. The images appear as though detached from the subject, as though existing in themselves without any relation to him. "

chasing after every possibility in the teeming womb of the unconscious - sounds so cool  I would love to experience this


Yes this is totally my Ne and I can say it is a more conscious, well as much as the conscious goes anyway, process, or say more -actively engaged- rather than the passive nature of Ni "so intuition tries to apprehend the widest range of possibilities, since only through envisioning possibilities is intuition fully satisfied. constantly seeking fresh outlets and new possibilities in external life. "

I think the discussions in the forum perhaps are misleading or perhaps Ni users can not express it fully like I can't ever express my Fi fully. Indeed trying to explain intuition sounds very challenging as it feels like a different dimension. I think I was mislead by expressions like -psychic moments- such as having this hunch that something is going to happen or feeling that someone needs you or sensing a text to your phone before it actually arrives (this might be in fact scientific though, I mean maybe it has something to do with the electromagnetic activity and the delay time of your phone notifying you such as blinking lights and ringing) or thinking about a person you haven't seen for long and they decide to contact you on that day, or this bonding I feel which is very rare, I just wake up in the middle of the night with no reason with a heavy feeling and I find this person I feel bonded with awake or online even when they are physically away, or having dreams with key people or concepts before major events..may sound not in context but these are very common in the INFJ Ni threads. Well maybe this part is something in common for intuitives, because it sure does not sound like a typical function, at least not Ne for sure. collective unconscious? Shrugs*

and then there is the symbolism, it is nowhere near like the tarot card experience of Ni as above but sometimes I have a hunch about things, occurrences, seemingly coincidences, so much so that I believe the universe is trying to talk to me. But it is nowhere near having a clear vision. Usually, I justify these hunches in time. Say I feel uneasy about a person or say I have the most peculiar timing for unexpected events that changes the sequence of following events and my interaction with people, usually justified in time and sometimes I realize it was the first subtle step to opportunities I meet later on. So I think it is either leading me to a path of new opportunities and sometimes in form of protection, which I usually skip to later on feel I should have listened my hunches. I sometimes dig that further and get myself in irrational beliefs and explanations though. Moreover I go ahead and try to fix them by those means at times, knowing that they are not related to my life in a rational view. It is good though, usually makes me want to donate and help people or go to places and events because I have this hunch something will follow. Maybe I am slightly crazy lol 

Also I am not sure if evaluating functions separately makes sense at all but like I have mentioned my Ni seems to be very high right after my Ne, so I was wondering how it could be affecting my life as a highly used critical parent. I also wonder if this is what makes me feel alien to some INFPs, not having the typical order of FiNeSi. Well actually I am convinced that 16 types is just an overly optimistic statistical effort to lump similar people together and differentiate the differences, well it works but to a degree perhaps.

) sorry for throwing out more question marks there, it is a curious case for sure.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

nichya said:


> I sometimes feel like my Ni is butchering my Ne though, convincing myself to let go of a million ideas because they wouldn't work, they require too much effort.


That might be your Judging functions in action. Ji-Ne can look like Ni -- I most likely have Ti-Ne and I experience something similar to what you describe.


----------



## Twisted Mind (Aug 28, 2014)

zpsych said:


> I love that theory, that actually seems like it could very much be probable--I do very much experience ADHD in the realms of my intuition. There are certain points where I will randomly get a burst of energy, and suddenly have these strange lines of concepts linked together and usually at this point I am filling my notebook with the universe. I like how you called it an inner hurricane, that's exactly what it's like. I also get releases of dopamine.. it feels like snorting a line of coke and then suddenly being filled with the understanding of quantum physics, lol. I certainly do tend to take my intuition at higher levels at times. I also draw when I'm feeling this, and write--which I use heightened intuition for. Wonder if ADHD could be an advantage to Ns sometimes..


Wow, reading what you write is like reading about myself.
I want to meet you. We're soulmates, obviously.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Thaumaturgic Theorist said:


> That might be your Judging functions in action. Ji-Ne can look like Ni -- I most likely have Ti-Ne and I experience something similar to what you describe.


You might be right, right after I posted this I read a Ti definition that quite explained my case. 


- Introverted thinking (Ti): connects the dots between seemingly random things, creating a web of information, and is most likely to point out a flaw in the system; they’re very big on efficiency.

I do this a lot. I have a fair usage of Ti if keys2cognition were to be believed, actually I -am- that person to point out a flaw in the system and contemplating if things are worth the effort even when I am the one who suggested to work on an idea and got people convinced. I just go working on it and realize it is not as bright as it seemed in that spark moment and I suggest alternative ways. Makes people frustrated after I get them all hyped with my enneagram 7 & 8 in the tritype.

or perhaps this from Shadow Logic's post " Yet no sooner have they served their purpose as stepping-stones or bridges than they lose their value altogether and are discarded as burdensome appendages."


----------



## Wolfskralle (Nov 29, 2013)

@zpsych

IMO your functional stack is more or less coherent with Socionics theory, ie. it is functional stack of INTj - Ti dom intuitive socionics type. Your strongest function is supposely Ti (4 - dimensional and valued), then you have Ni (4 - dimensional / unvalued) then Ne (3 - dimensional valued). So those 3 should show highest on cognitive f. test. Your lowest score is on feeling functions, which is what is expected from jungian thinking dom (those should always show in lowest position).
I want to show you my 'stats' on that test, as I am more or less jungian Ni - Te type:
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12.945
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||| 8.38
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||||||||||| 7.62
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||| 2.635
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||| 1.45
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||| 0.94
Introverted Sensation (Si) || -1.07
Extroverted Sensation (Se) || -1.43

See correlation  ? 

It is a bit weird you have Ni stronger than Ti and Ne, although it is not significantly stronger. So it may just be the test or you are more balanced individual than model representative of type.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

@nichya 



> Also I am not sure if evaluating functions separately makes sense at all but like I have mentioned my Ni seems to be very high right after my Ne, so I was wondering how it could be affecting my life as a highly used critical parent. I also wonder if this is what makes me feel alien to some INFPs, not having the typical order of FiNeSi. Well actually I am convinced that 16 types is just an overly optimistic statistical effort to lump similar people together and differentiate the differences, well it works but to a degree perhaps.


How is it high when you said you don't relate to it here:



> chasing after every possibility in the teeming womb of the unconscious - sounds so cool * I would love to experience this*


You could be confusing the two, all in all intuition is still intuition so there are many things alike. Not only that but your conscious mind is one that is in the sphere of introversion, therefore your Ne has to work within that sphere, being that it would be an undifferentiated Ne leading it to be fused with other functions, including and most predominately your dominant function, Fi. This could also create a sort faux-Ni impression, but it would still be Ne which contains a whole different direction and focus. If it's because some test says you have high Ni, then I would just take that with angrsin of salt, tests arent 100% accurate for figuring out CFs yet, so many mistakes can be made in that route.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Shadow Logic said:


> @nichya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yes, I don't think I experience a tarot card like key imagery that gives me a clear vision. Mental imagery and the symbolism I have sounds way different even when I take symbols as key points or as universe trying to talk to me or something, it is never a detached image that gives me vision. It is at best a spark that makes me -feel- strongly, sometimes believing I am destined to follow it but it is not clear as a vision and it is never detached, justified in time at best. Apart from that yes I am very actively engaging with my Ne, too much.

Well like I said, if keys2cognition were to be believed and if we assume that we can separately evaluate functions. So basically yes, it is a test result which also says my Ti use is fair and I would believe that as I can relate it. It is just that it is not my natural leaning but I do believe that I do make use of it. 

I do believe that I am in touch with my unconscious but I just feel like it is not as explained in the text, that is why I believe I don't use Ni so I am not sure how it manifests for an INFP as a critical parent. I can justify my high Se and Ti usage and in proper roles too, like my Se is being deceiving but I feel like I do enjoy being in touch with my Se. But I can't justify Ni except for the experiences above, like the universe having plans for me and I should be in tune with my intuition and like I am destined for things or things would never work in this way or if I don't follow that way I will have a lot of regret or putting too much emphasis on an object or a scene or a place or an even or a coincidence . But I can say Fi has to do with this too and I don't believe it is specific to any kind at all.

And yes I get frustrated when people blindly follow their Ni-Ti loops and especially when they manipulate the pieces to fit in that vision and just skip the many other possibilities. So yes, critical parent in this sense but for myself, I don't know how it works? Is it the voice that stops me from shooting too far with my Ne and keeps me grounded and discouraged? I am not sure.


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

@nichya, I would say if you're in touch with your unconscious, that it would make sense since you are an introvert first and foremost, which is directed towards the unconscious, and influenced by it predominately. Couple that with your auxiliary being Ne, which is one of the two unconscious functions (Ni being the other), and it becomes apparent that an INFP should feel very at home, and adept within their unconscious, leading to feeling of being very in touch with your unconscious.



> .35. INTUITION (L. intueri, ‘to look at or into’). I regard intuition as a basic psychological function (q.v.). *It is the function that mediates perceptions in an unconscious way.* Everything, whether outer or inner objects or their relationships, can be the focus of this perception. The peculiarity of intuition is that it is neither sense perception, nor feeling, nor intellectual inference, although it may also appear in these forms. In intuition a content presents itself whole and complete, without our being able to explain or discover how this content came into existence. Intuition is a kind of instinctive apprehension, no matter of what contents.





> *In the extraverted attitude, intuition as the function of unconscious perception is wholly directed to external objects. Because intuition is in the main an unconscious process, its nature is very difficult to grasp*. The intuitive function is represented in consciousness by an attitude of expectancy, by vision and penetration; but only from the subsequent result can it be established how much of what was “seen” was actually in the object, and how much was “read into” it. Just as sensation, when it is the dominant function, is not a mere reactive process of no further significance for the object, but an activity that seizes and shapes its object, so intuition is not mere perception, or vision, but an active, creative process that puts into the object just as much as it takes out. *Since it does this unconsciously, it also has an unconscious effect on the object.*


Its also possible, and most likely that it is your introverted Judgement function keeping Ne grounded, one because that is the point for an introverted judgement function when utilized with Ne, two because Fi is your dominant function and what it wants is the deciding factor, Ne can only give new material to Fi, but it will never be the deciding factor, hence your Ne is suppressed due to dominant Fi which keeps Ne grounded strictly to it.

Edit: the following quote is about Intuitive dominants, but it shows what the rational functions can do for it:



> No matter how reasonable and suitable it may be, and although every conceivable argument speaks for its stability, a day will come when nothing will deter him from regarding as a prison the very situation that seemed to promise him freedom and deliverance, and from acting accordingly. *Neither reason nor feeling can restrain him or frighten him away from a new possibility, even though it goes against all his previous convictions. Thinking and feeling, the indispensable components of conviction, are his inferior functions, carrying no weight and hence incapable of effectively withstanding the power of intuition. ** And yet these functions are the only ones that could compensate its supremacy by supplying the judgment which the intuitive type totally lacks. *The intuitive’s morality is governed neither by thinking nor by feeling; he has his own characteristic morality, which consists in a loyalty to his vision and in voluntary submission to its authority.


----------



## Graig (Aug 15, 2014)

What test are you guys taking there?


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

@_zpsych_

Those look like INTP results too me. If you read about dimensionality of functions in socionics you'll see that INTPs have 4 dimensional Ti and Ni but 3 dimensional Ne. While this test doesn't have this exact order, INTPs actually have a high understanding of Ni but it's technically not a valued function. If you were a secret INFJ or whatever someone else suggested then you'd have high Fi, which you don't. INTPs also don't deal with Se well and Fe is your inferior so I'd say these results make sense for you.

Also, if you were an ENTP your Te would be higher, I'd stick with INTP.


----------



## Netflix (Aug 22, 2014)

when perceiving an object/event/whatever, the Ne user is immediately attuned to things and ideas that this thing is also like.
it feels like dots being connected in your mind, or like psychic fireflies, or "thought trains". the thrill of Ne is to ride the waves of concepts and ideas and mental realms, pushing/taking an idea as far as u can. if you find yourself saying that "___ is the new ____" often, or are an obnoxiously hypothetical conversationalist, u may be an Ne user. 

dumb example,
the other day i had a thought about how indie rock aesthetics have been commercially neutralized. how your 96 yearold grandma is watching (or has watched) a cellphone ad with wiggling, lanky, feel-bad-for-me hand drawn text set to some twee ass guitar/xylophone/floor tom snooze core soundtrack. this shit is fucking everywhere now.i cant help but notice how Media has effectively taken the movie Juno and neutralized it to appeal to all kinds of people, not just hipsters. 
..and in the same moment i realized the same thing happened to jazz music at some point. there came a time when a serious, honest, rebellious genre/community was reduced to elevator music, tv show theme songs, and eventually iMovie soundtrack loops. Im not calling Juno gamechanging cinema here, but you can see how these alternative aesthetics similarly became commercially "neutral".

Ne (maybe TiNe?) is taking concepts/principles and expanding on them. Zizeks film Pervert's Guide to Ideology is a fantastic example of a rampant Ne. he takes already out-there sociocultural concepts and just _goes_ with that shit. Ne is very verbal, very frenetic, thrill seeking. watch him sweat, fidget, and theorize like a real Ne freak
it's essentially the opposite of the Se user who seizes the present moment, attuned to all things physically around him. the Ne user seizes the moment, attuned to all things not in front of him.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

zpsych said:


> Lately, I have found myself very confused about my cognitive functions in relation to my personality type..
> 
> In particular, I'm baffled on how Ni, a shadow function of my breed, would be my most developed?
> I find that I relate very much to both the Ne and Ni descriptions. I remember reading a couple of analogies on them; I'm only writing this straight out of memory, but it went something like this: Ne would be like drawing a leaf; then drawing branches sprouting outwards, forming a whole tree of expanded possibilities, adding the landscape, building plants out of the ground. That is their imagination--but Ni, on the other hand, would be the one to realize that underneath the tree, is a magnificent gem hidden behind the soil.
> ...


Where do I get a test like that?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Karla said:


> Where do I get a test like that?


Here, here, and/or here.


----------



## chad0 (Feb 7, 2015)

yes iv read shadow functions can emerge during stress,not sure about you guys but during stress i often experiece lots of ah ha moments and insights into things?


----------



## NiDBiLD (Apr 1, 2010)

Function strength tests are crap, and not in any way useful to determine real type.

This > http://personalitycafe.com/articles...ests-guide-understanding-function-theory.html


----------

